# HG One burr cleaning



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

How should I clean the burrs, or is a good brush down all that's needed?


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Have a look here

http://hg-one.com/the-hg-one-grinder/care-maintenance/cleaning/


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you - that's what I am doing - steps one and two (can never be bothered with step three). I wondered if the burrs get gunked up with oils from the beans but I assume, then, that doesn't happen and I can relax.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

They do - you could run some Grindex through - cleans off the oils and residue.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> They do - you could run some Grindex through - cleans off the oils and residue.


 Thanks Patrick - I'll do that and presumably you did periodically to no ill effect (I haven't quite worked out what the difference in opionion is about using Grindex tec.)


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Since HG one recommends Minute Rice for seasoning, you could run a capful through for cleaning. It's pretty easy to remove the conical burr and clean with a tooth brush, as well.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bolta said:


> Since HG one recommends Minute Rice for seasoning, you could run a capful through for cleaning. It's pretty easy to remove the conical burr and clean with a tooth brush, as well.


 Is it just as easy to put back?


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Just as easy, line up the key and keyway, slide it on and replace the end plate and Alan screw.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you - that encourages even me to have a go.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

wintoid said:


> Have a look here
> 
> http://hg-one.com/the-hg-one-grinder/care-maintenance/cleaning/


This is what I do, and I've removed the conical burr once to clean the burrs with a toothbrush, easy job.


----------

